# Aged Cherry Tease!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WELL....the saw still works!!!!:thumbsup: Just not enough time!!!!:thumbdown::no::blink:
Here's a little tease of a large 30"x 10' quad limb cherry upper log...3 of the limbs almost lined up truly (within 6" of true axis) and a small crotch at the end. I've let this age a few years. I don't have all my pics ready yet BUT here's a start.









Now as Da Aard knows...I don't waste much...here's a few slabs reconfigured as beautiful salvage. a view from both sides.

















Here's a few close-ups.

















Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Tease is correct.
I'm still wanting to use more of that burnt cherry.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Sweet colour!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice looking cuts Tim. Been sawing some big cherries recently as well. I'll be back at it this weekend. I'll try to remember pics.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

The color was hard to capture...wet the wood to enhance and it would glare. The aging has brought out some odd grain. 

Here's some more pic's....as soon as I get them on my website I'll post the link here.

These are some close-ups of various boards.









































Hey Aard....here's the BUCKET for the drool !!! :laughing: The burnt cherry is still sit aside for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm building a shop in the spring (if all goes well).
I'll be coming for some.

Nice grains. Thanks for showing em.
You already know black walnut and grainy cherry are my favorites.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Tennessee Tim said:


> The color was hard to capture...wet the wood to enhance and it would glare. The aging has brought out some odd grain.


Never seen this effect before in aged cherry. Looks like it has a mottled pattern in it now. The little off colour white patches aren't wood rot are they?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks all.

Yes it has blotchey patterns....that's part of the aging...I've seen it happen in walnut also, just more contrast. 
Yes there is a few rot spots (the light rusty colored marks) but not due to the aging, the tree had defects and disease prior to falling. This was a piece of a 42' log that was one half of a huge crotch split (this half was 36" dia at split).


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the link to all the pics in a slide show... I also posted a set of close-up photos as a gallery.

http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Thanks and enjoy!!!


----------

